# Solved: Disk Cleanup freezes



## Colin Cranwell (Aug 25, 2008)

I am running an elderly desk top and have recently just managed to get a wireless router going.
That may or may not have anything to to with the current problem.

When I try and run Disk Cleanup, I get three bars showing and no movement. I have left the pc on overnight wih no movement. The window cancelled quickly enough but the computer runs so slow as to be unusable. I have to power off and restart to get it running.
If I try and run Defragmenter, I get told it does not need it. But if I start it anyway, a solid blue infill appears. I cancel the the Defragmenter at this point.
I went through; 
My Computer
Local Drive C
Properties
Tools 
Error clean ..

and ran both options. Results were no proplems found.

I have run a full anti-virus scan and found nothing.
I uploaded the latest version of SpyBot. It did a lot but the problem remains. I have run a HijackThis, see below.
I am running Windows 2000 Professional.

Can anyone advise me? 
How bad is this problem?

Thanking you in anticipation!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 19:25:35, on 29/10/2008
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\locator.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\internat.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.1\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.1\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\windows\system32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ConnectGo] D:\ConnectGo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rtasks] C:\Program Files\WinSecureAv\rtasks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINNT\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCFtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [internat.exe] internat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [internat.exe] internat.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.1.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.1\program\quickstart.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1220170366985
O16 - DPF: {C52439A0-2693-4E40-B141-9F9AD5257241} (Lexmark eDiagnostics Class) - https://ediagnostics.lexmark.com/serval.cab
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\WINNT\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
--
End of file - 5844 bytes


----------



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

Try starting system in safe mode and then start defrag. You might also run chkdsk
first, always a good idea.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

To fix Disk Cleanup, run regedit.

Find:

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Explorer\Volumecaches\Compressoldfiles


Right-click on Compressoldfiles and delete it. There is no purpose in compressing old files. The compression ratio is too small to be useful and it makes your machine slow down when it has to decompress and then recompress the files in order to use them. And...it makes Disk Cleanup freeze.


----------



## Colin Cranwell (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you for your replies.

I have run chkdsk at start up, but it finds nothing.
I have started up in Safe Mode and defrag, like you suggested but no difference.

I have run regdit. I cannot find the file you mention, nothing seems to start with HKLM, but there is a lot to search through, so I will have another go over the weekend and let you know how I get on.

Regards,
Colin.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

HKLM stands for HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE click the plus sign next to it to expand, then go down Software and keep drilling down until you get to the key Elvandil mentioned.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry. That is a common abbreviation. But I have no excuse because I noticed that when I posted it and left it, thinking you would see what it was. I'll return your fee.


----------



## CheapConputerRep (Nov 2, 2008)

you have way to much stuff running you might want to disable all thoes and let it be when you want something to run you will open it your self i hate apllications that like to run and use up my resorces even when your not using it so what you might do is click on start then run in that run box type in msconfig then press enter goto the start up tab and then uncheck everything leave your antivirus unchecked everything else unchecked then click ok then restart after you restart you will get a prompt saying theres been changes click ok then you should notice a speed increase as well


----------



## Colin Cranwell (Aug 25, 2008)

This has worked perfectly.
Tokk no time at all.
Thank you.

Regards,
Colin.


----------

